# Intro Yourself!



## Tiff

There's been quite a few new girls to the Bride to Be section! Congrats! How about a little introduction so we can better get to know everyone who's in here these days? Some will be familiar but a nice place for everyone who's new to jump in and meet people. :hugs:

I'll start. ;)

*Name: * Tiff
*Date:* September 10th, 2011
*Colours:* Black and White
*Theme: * N/A


Feel free to add whatever you want to your post!


----------



## Charlotte-j

Name: Charlotte
Date: 27th March 2014
Colours: Royal blue & white

Hello everyone, me and my wonderful partner got engaged on christmas day just gone. We have decided to put our date so far ahead as we can always bring it nearer and want the kids involved so waiting till they are a bit bigger :D
Dunno what to really say here, but looking forward to getting to know you all :D


----------



## Scamp

*Name:* Vici
*Date:* 1st December 2011
*Colours:* Pink and purple

Hi I'm Vici, marrying my gorgeous df Mike. We got engaged just after xmas last year. We've just bought our own home, Mike got a new job, found out we're having a baby and getting married...pretty mad year! But I LOVE IT :happydance::happydance:
x


----------



## NuKe

Name: Lindsay
Date: 14th July 2011
Colours: red, blue, green, yellow, pink, purple!!
Theme: rainbow/multicoloured!!

We are having the opposite to Tiff- we are pretty colourful people (head to toe in tattoos) so I (yes, I, not we :haha:) decided on a rainbow theme. The reception room (I hope) will be an explosion of colour!! I'm wearing a leopard print dress with a neon blue underskirt, having a best man and the wedding party are all wearing converse (each a different colour, including my toddler!) We didn't intend on doing things non-traditionally, we just decided to do them the way we wanted and this is how it turned out!!


----------



## smelly07

Name:SMELLY 
date:friday 12th august
colours:dusky pink and ivory
theme: no theme as such but butterflies, roses and hearts have appeared quite alot.

Myself and MR Smelly07 got engaged January 2010. We are getting married on the 12th August 2011 and on that date we will have been together 10 years. x


----------



## Scally

Name: Ally

Date: 17th September 2011- Gretna green wedding, followed by reception/party on the 25th.

Colour- blue/silver

hello all! x


----------



## Tiff

Scally said:


> Name: Ally
> 
> Date: 17th September 2011- Gretna green wedding, followed by reception/party on the 25th.
> 
> Colour- blue/silver
> 
> hello all! x

I didn't realize you were getting married the week after us! :hugs: Or, I might have seen but it didn't click. :dohh:


----------



## cherry22

Name-Samantha
Date-6th October 2011 in cyprus
Colour-Vintage Theme, soft pink soft blue's!

Im marring my childhood sweetheart at last after the birth of our son on the 3rd october last year. I cant wait to grow old with him and have loads more babies (if we are lucky enough!!)


----------



## Twiglet

Name: Michelle 
Date: 14th January
Colour: Cerise and Lavender. 

Random: I hate my MOH...I dont but she does do my tits in as everything goes back to her wedding no matter what and she spies on me here so I love to wind her up :smug: 
Our original date to get married is 17th March 2012 but we couldn't have that date as the band we wanted were on holiday and they have done ever do so far for OH's family so we changed it to the only Saturday they had free before June 2012 :haha:


----------



## Timid

Name: Timid 
Date: Saturday 23rd July 2011
Colours: White, tiny splash of silver (bm dresses!) and tiny splash of hot pink (my shoes, men's socks!)
Theme: classic & elegant (although we are using an orchid motif on invites & other printed bits as these are our main flower for the arrangements)

Unusual bits: we are having a traditional French wedding cake instead (croquembouche) and we are not having "favours" in so much as there will be a box of origami paper and cute instructions on each table for people to have a go with instead (which will be pretty later on I hope!)

My dad isn't coming so my uncle is giving me away instead.

:)


----------



## LoraLoo

Name: Lora
Date: March 31st, 2012
Colours: Ivory and Pink
Theme: Butterflies

Our wedding is going to be a suprise to the gursts, we will be getting our new baby (all being well) Christened, on this date, and so they will turn up to the Church just expecting that, not me walking up the Aisle :haha:

Getting really excited now, we only decided to get married around 4 weeks ago, though its always been on the cards, we have been together 12 years. I can't wait to see the Childrens faces when they find out :cloud9: xxx


----------



## mummymunch

Name: Jade
Date: 8/6/2013
Colours: white & purple
Theme: our invites have butterflies on but were not going overboard with it!

Im jade, 19 and not getting married for a long time! Im trying to do it on the cheap and my OH wants his grooms party to wear purple converse with their suits!


----------



## Mynx

Name: Nix
Date: September 3rd 2011
Colours: Red and Ivory
Theme: Roses and Lillies have featured a fair amount in amongst the planning!

I first met my OH Jay about 14 years ago... we both used to play an online shootem up stylee game called Quake (yes I'm a gaming geek :haha:) There was a whole group of us and we used to meet up at my place, then go out clubbing, it was all great fun and highly intoxicating :rofl:
I was with someone else at the time tho so we never got together altho we were very attracted to each other! Our big nights out eventually fizzled out and we lost contact.
I split up with the guy I was with about 4 and a half years ago so was single for the first time in 11 years :shock: and a mutual friend was still in contact with Jay and so put us back in touch... the chemistry was still there and a few months later, we got together! 
We found out I was pregnant with Evie after we'd been together for about 18 months... terrifying for me considering I thought my child rearing days were over (I have a daughter from a previous relationship who is 19 in October) and terrifying for Jay because he never wanted kids! Within hours of finding out I was pregnant, we were really excited about having a baby together, and, 8 months later, Evie was born :cloud9: 
We got engaged Christmas 2010 and set a date for our wedding in March.. we didnt really give ourselves much time (6 months!) but to say I've been organised is an understatement! I wish I was so organised about everything else in my life :rofl:


----------



## EmmyReece

*Name: Emily
Date: 20th July 2013 
Colours: White, Yellow and a little bit of Green
Theme: Daisies*

Me and Chris have been together 4 and a half years and got engaged on Christmas Day 2009. I thought we would never get married and just be one of those couples that stayed engaged forever, how wrong was I? Just over 2 years to go and I can't wait :wohoo:


----------



## xkirstyx

Name: Kirsty
Date: 19th November 2011
colours: purple, silver


----------



## xkirstyx

forgot to add about me! 
im 21 been with my OH for 6years been engaged for 3years and cant wait to have the same name as my OH and kids lol i feel like the odd one out just now!


----------



## mummymunch

Ive not been with my OH for 2 years yet!!


----------



## NuKe

Mynx said:


> Name: Nix
> Date: September 3rd 2011
> Colours: Red and Ivory
> Theme: Roses and Lillies have featured a fair amount in amongst the planning!
> 
> I first met my OH Jay about 14 years ago... we both used to play an online shootem up stylee game called Quake (yes I'm a gaming geek :haha:) There was a whole group of us and we used to meet up at my place, then go out clubbing, it was all great fun and highly intoxicating :rofl:
> I was with someone else at the time tho so we never got together altho we were very attracted to each other! Our big nights out eventually fizzled out and we lost contact.
> I split up with the guy I was with about 4 and a half years ago so was single for the first time in 11 years :shock: and a mutual friend was still in contact with Jay and so put us back in touch... the chemistry was still there and a few months later, we got together!
> We found out I was pregnant with Evie after we'd been together for about 18 months... terrifying for me considering I thought my child rearing days were over (I have a daughter from a previous relationship who is 19 in October) and terrifying for Jay because he never wanted kids! Within hours of finding out I was pregnant, we were really excited about having a baby together, and, 8 months later, Evie was born :cloud9:
> We got engaged Christmas 2010 and set a date for our wedding in March.. we didnt really give ourselves much time (6 months!) but to say I've been organised is an understatement! I wish I was so organised about everything else in my life :rofl:

can I just say... you do NOT look old enough to have a 19 year old daughter!!! you look fab!!


----------



## Mynx

Oh bless ya, thanks hun! :hugs:


----------



## dontworry

Name: Jess/dontworry
Date: Late October 2012
Colors: Black and Green with hints of Red
Theme: The Zombie Apocalypse (lol)

My OH and I have been together just over two years, been engaged for 1.5 years. Finally decided to start the planning process! We are both big nerds and love zombies and the like. Regular weddings make us nervous so we are doing things our way!


----------



## snuggles21

Name: Hannah
Date: 6th April 2013
Colours: can't make my mind up
Theme: N/A


we've been together 2years next week and engaged since september 2010 (thanks to a little bit of pushing on my side :haha: ) we're gona be having a very small wedding but havnt started planning much yet.


----------



## dani_tinks

Name: Dani
Date: 22nd September 2012
Colours: Sky blue & Ivory 
Theme: Elegant 

By the time we get married we'll have been together 4 years and living together for over 3! 

We've been let down by a venue already so i'll be so thankful when our big day comes!
:cloud9:


----------



## smelly07

LoraLoo said:


> Name: Lora
> Date: March 31st, 2012
> Colours: Ivory and Pink
> Theme: Butterflies
> 
> *Our wedding is going to be a suprise to the gursts, we will be getting our new baby (all being well) Christened, on this date, and so they will turn up to the Church just expecting that, not me walking up the Aisle *
> Getting really excited now, we only decided to get married around 4 weeks ago, though its always been on the cards, we have been together 12 years. I can't wait to see the Childrens faces when they find out :cloud9: xxx

THAT IS FREAKING AWESOME!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## leash27

*Name:* Alicia
*Date:* 16th June 2012
*Colours:* Royal Bue and White

About me: OH and I got engaged in Rome last January and planned to get married in June this year but we got an unexpected BFP last April so put everything back a year! Now we have our beautiful little boy Max, who will hopefully be toddling around in his little suit on the big day!
x


----------



## Perfect_pink

Name: Fay
Date: 3rd Septemeber 2011
Colours: Royal Bue and Ivory

Im marrying Dan, we have been togther nearly 2 years been to hell and back and we have came through it all, after being told i couldnt have kids, we had the biggest suprise on valentines day, im going to 33 weeks pregnant when i walk down the isle to marry the man of my dreams and i simply cant wait x


----------



## Mynx

Perfect_pink said:


> Name: Fay
> Date: 3rd Septemeber 2011
> Colours: Royal Bue and Ivory
> 
> Im marrying Dan, we have been togther nearly 2 years been to hell and back and we have came through it all, after being told i couldnt have kids, we had the biggest suprise on valentines day, im going to 33 weeks pregnant when i walk down the isle to marry the man of my dreams and i simply cant wait x

Ooo you're getting married same day as me! 
Wasnt it you who had started that thread about having a final call from the Dont Tell The Bride producers? How'd that go? What's happening with all that now? :flower:


----------



## michyk84

Name: Michelle
Date: 10th march 2012
Colours: white & turquoise with hints of silver & yellow

I'm marrying Kev, we got engaged in jan this year, we met through our mutual love of motorsport originally we was going to get married at brands hatch race track as its a track special to us) but then i got pregnant quicker than we thought would happen so now we have the ceremony & reception at a local hotel. We are still having lots of hints to our love of fast cars though, our colours are that of our fav team, our tables will be named after corners/straights on our fav tracks, our favours will be car shaped chocolates/sweets, our cake topper will be a massive nod to our motorsport love.
I am quite crafty & so are 2 of my bridesmaids so we are making all the invites jewellery favours bouquets etc ourselves, we also have very talented friends 1 who making our cake & 1 who doing our pics for us. 
my dress is ordered but have no idea what i want my girls in cos i dont really want them in traditional bridesmaid dresses more like something they could use again

sorry for all that waffle


----------



## honeybee2

Name: Bryony 
Age:22
Date: 19th August 2011
Colours: Black & White
Theme: Vintage


----------



## Perfect_pink

Mynx said:


> Perfect_pink said:
> 
> 
> Name: Fay
> Date: 3rd Septemeber 2011
> Colours: Royal Bue and Ivory
> 
> Im marrying Dan, we have been togther nearly 2 years been to hell and back and we have came through it all, after being told i couldnt have kids, we had the biggest suprise on valentines day, im going to 33 weeks pregnant when i walk down the isle to marry the man of my dreams and i simply cant wait x
> 
> Ooo you're getting married same day as me!
> Wasnt it you who had started that thread about having a final call from the Dont Tell The Bride producers? How'd that go? What's happening with all that now? :flower:Click to expand...



Hi yes that was me we were ment to start filming last thursday so our wedding day would have been 9th july, but my erm lovely mother in law to be came round to tell me i was to fat, to common and from a council estate to be marrying her son on tv or infact at all, despite being 22 weeks pregnant and yes my family live on a council estate but i wouldnt exactly say it was like something out of shameless, im still going ahead marrying her son with the backing of my parents and oh's dad and step mum and all the rest of his family for that matter, and they are helping massivly to give us the day we deserve, it may not be 12 thousand pounds but hey, im marrying him for the marrage not the wedding x


----------



## NuKe

:shock:


----------



## twiggy56

Perfect_pink said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect_pink said:
> 
> 
> Name: Fay
> Date: 3rd Septemeber 2011
> Colours: Royal Bue and Ivory
> 
> Im marrying Dan, we have been togther nearly 2 years been to hell and back and we have came through it all, after being told i couldnt have kids, we had the biggest suprise on valentines day, im going to 33 weeks pregnant when i walk down the isle to marry the man of my dreams and i simply cant wait x
> 
> Ooo you're getting married same day as me!
> Wasnt it you who had started that thread about having a final call from the Dont Tell The Bride producers? How'd that go? What's happening with all that now? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi yes that was me we were ment to start filming last thursday so our wedding day would have been 9th july, but my erm lovely mother in law to be came round to tell me i was to fat, to common and from a council estate to be marrying her son on tv or infact at all, despite being 22 weeks pregnant and yes my family live on a council estate but i wouldnt exactly say it was like something out of shameless, im still going ahead marrying her son with the backing of my parents and oh's dad and step mum and all the rest of his family for that matter, and they are helping massivly to give us the day we deserve, it may not be 12 thousand pounds but hey, im marrying him for the marrage not the wedding xClick to expand...

Wow. What a horrid woman!! :hugs: Hope you have an amazing day and a long happy marriage, shut her right up!! :growlmad:


----------



## Perfect_pink

Oh i intend too the silly woman she really upset me at first but now i think its funny, she has 2 failed marriages and a million failed relationships behind her you get on with your life and we will get on with ours lol x


----------



## Mynx

Omg the cheek of some people!! I live on a council estate and my OH's parents have absolutely no problem with this! I was a single parent when we got together and again, not one of my OH's had a problem with it! 
Good for you hun, you show her how it's done eh! :hugs:


----------



## Perfect_pink

Im proud from where im from and the way myparents have brought mr up, if oh and i are half the people my parents are i will be happy, they have have been together 30 years ! The best of it is, is oh's mother is from a council estate that does give shamless a run for its money if not worse, anyone can move away from it and buy a fancy car have botox and all kinds of surgrey deep down she is no better if not worse than me! No one in his family other than her has a problem so i let her get on with it ! X


----------



## honeybee2

im from a council estate and appreicate life and what I have because of it! Cheek of her!! xx


----------



## Secret

Name: Secret
Date: 25th August 2011
Colours: Ivory and purple
Theme: N/A


----------



## SophieGrace

:hi: 
Name: Sophie
Date: 21st april 2012
Colours: Ivory Pale Pink and Grey :D 
Theme: Vintage including afternoon tea with vintage china cups and saucers
x


----------



## Tiff

I've never understood the stigma associated with council estates. :confused: So in essence you rent them from the council, right? How is that a bad thing? Sure there are probably some bad people who give them the image they do... but that's like saying that only good people own houses? 

Argh, sorry. Unfair social stigmas really irritate me. :growlmad: Your MIL sounds like a cow.


----------



## Mynx

Council Estates often have very bad reputations caused by some stupid tenants that make it bad for everyone else.. drugs, grafitti, crime, parties etc.. I'm pretty lucky on our estate tho, council gardeners come round every fortnight and keep everything nice, the bins are emptied every week, it's fairly quiet.. as council estates go, ours is a goodun :thumbup: But there are some bad ones out there :( Its really not fair on the decent tenants that a few idiots spoil it for them :( 
Unfair social stigmas really rile me too hun, especially as I'm one of those council tenants (a good one I might add!)


----------

